# The world's muddiest dog walk??!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ok, I am prepared for stiff competition from other UK posters (as I reckon the UK is probably the soggiest place on earth)...but I do believe this to be the worlds muddiest dog walk...today we squelched all the way round the fields and I nearly got stuck myself! Tilly had a fab time, she is a mud monster at heart!

Do post pictures of your muddiest walks...those days when you just know you will spend as long cleaning the dog as you did walking the dog...lets share the mud!

This is the view of the lane round the fields...urrrrgh, doesn't look good does it?? (can you see where the mud-monster has already charged ahead!)









Tilly catching up with us after a little mooch around in the mud...









Round the next corner...squelch squelch!













































Looking like butter wouldn't melt...hmmm...we don't believe it for a second!



























So if you can beat that for mud...post it!!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I can't beat that, but wanted to say you have the cutest mud monster I've ever seen!!! I even see Harry in there!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great Pics*

Great Pics!!

Your Black Dog looks just perfect even w/all of the mud!

*THIS pic of YOUR Tilly covered in Mud with her eyes closed is JUST PRICELESS!!!!*


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> Your Black Dog looks just perfect even w/all of the mud!


I was quite suprised Harry went in at all, he hates getting muddy, but really he had little choice at certain points...here is a pic of him strategically walking round the mud...


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow! That's some serious mud. I have to admit, I would have seen that mud and turned and walked in the other direction.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

mdoats said:


> I have to admit, I would have seen that mud and turned and walked in the other direction.


The trouble is the other direction is just as muddy!! The only option for a clean walk today would have been on-lead round the village...but neither dog would have been tired from that, so the fields it is! Roll on summer!! (although even on the sunniest day Tilly can somehow find the mud!)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So did Tilly have to get in her bag on the drive home then? LOL (those pics cracked me up)


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

missmarstar said:


> So did Tilly have to get in her bag on the drive home then? LOL (those pics cracked me up)


LOL, can't believe you remembered the bag!! No, these fields are just behind our house so no driving required...I would normally have taken them to a slightly less muddy field in the car but my poor car has broken down (and I just heard today it will cost up to £1000 to fix...ouch!) So we will be getting muddy everyday till I get Maude the Micra back in action! Tilly WILL be pleased!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

lol, Tilly looks so happy, mine go for a swim in the river before coming home, so most of the time mud isn't a problem,


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ahh wish we had a lovely clean river for them to clean THEMSELVES up in...the closest we have is a horrid ditch running round the fields...which doesn't usually help matters!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Well Tilly is the queen of mud monsters... lol!! She looks like she enjoyed every minute of her walk, but I must say most of her is still quite clean...lol!!! Mind you, my two would be doing zoomies back and forth through those puddles... and was the edge of the field mud too? OMG you are so lucky you don't have two GR's... good planning on your part Emma, just think if you had two like Tilly... armageddon!!! lol!!

I often think its best to relax and let them enjoy their walk - mud and all - just deal with the clean up when you get home... 

I'm off to find some mud pics.....................


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Awww, look how happy Tilly looks! 

I just found out that we can get into the dry riverbed right next to our house and walk off leash. We always walk off leash at the soccer fields, but this riverbed is so much better. Lots of dirt, twigs, trees, rocks... So muddy lately because of the rain, and Gibson pretty much comes back home every morning looking like Tilly. What's it with Goldens and mud?!


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmmmmm Emma that IS muddy lol!!! Honey and I are going to go forth and find mud tomorrow and see how it compares with yours!!!! watch this space lol


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OH I LOVE these pictures, the more mud the better!!! And that Harry, he's a smart boy!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

tanyac said:


> but I must say most of her is still quite clean...lol!!! Mind you, my two would be doing zoomies back and forth through those puddles... and was the edge of the field mud too? OMG you are so lucky you don't have two GR's... good planning on your part Emma, just think if you had two like Tilly... armageddon!!! lol!!
> 
> I often think its best to relax and let them enjoy their walk - mud and all - just deal with the clean up when you get home...


You know I was thinking just that Tanya, I think Tilly has gotten more self control as she has got older...a year ago she would have rolled over in each and every puddle and been absolutely covered so she faired quite well today considering the conditions!!

I am quite lucky that Harry doesn't embrace mud in quite the same way as tilly as it would be double the clean up job...Do Obi and Izzie both get covered?? 

You have to relax just forget about the mud don't you, if you worried about it too much you'd never get the dogs out would you!! We have a hose with a shower head attached to an outdoor tap so the clean up job isn't too bad...I could do without the muddy dog towels everyday but on the whole it's not too bad!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

You're such a good mom Emma


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

No,we can't beat this.Even it did rain all night long i don't think i have guts to go look for that kind of mud.Tilly is a mud Quinn for sure!!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

MyHoneybunny said:


> Honey and I are going to go forth and find mud tomorrow and see how it compares with yours!!!! watch this space lol


LOL, now thats the spirit!! Look forward to pics!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that is some serioud mud, wouldn't fancy trecking through that, it's bad enough where we are and the bowel is out everyday again. As long as Tilly and Harry enjoyed them selves and Tilly always makes me chuckle when I see how muddy she gets...............same again tomorrow ??


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a lot of mud! 

This is the muddiest place we have been recently but I have seen much worse!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ooh heck Lisa, thats pretty bad...I think we have a contender!!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought my yard got muddy in the spring, but it is nothing compared to that. That makes me feel better.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are some from Christmas. It was warm at my parents' house and very mucky.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Great pictures - a dogs heaven right there


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> I am quite lucky that Harry doesn't embrace mud in quite the same way as tilly as it would be double the clean up job...Do Obi and Izzie both get covered??
> 
> 
> Well Obi has this thing where he will run and stand in the middle of the mud just to tempt Izzie in, and when she goes over he'll start wrestling her, so yes, they very often get very muddy.
> ...


----------



## Scubasteve198 (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like Kansas in the springtime to me!


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, we failed miserably to find mud today!!!! I took Honey to Killerton House, near Exeter - a national trust owned property - notorious for being muddy in the woods and land surrounding it and because of that I rarely go but today.................no such thing as muddy!!!!!!!!! We set off so confident too. Pictures that follow are 1) ready to go mum! 2) Walking towards the house 3) Killerton House 4) making our way around 5) I can SMELL mud mum 6) does this count?? 7) & 8) look mud! 9) & 10) enjoying the woods 11) my boots have lots of mud....see!!! 12) & 13) more views 14) the M5 runs nearby 15) enjoying a rest 16) lovely church within the grounds - if you are getting married you can have a blessing here - only people with a connection to the house can actually marry there - awwww :smooch:


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

These pictures make me smile


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

I completely Agree with Karen! That pic is priceless!!!


Karen519 said:


> *THIS pic of YOUR Tilly covered in Mud with her eyes closed is JUST PRICELESS!!!!*


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Those are great photos!! My gang would be in heaven!


----------



## kuffodog (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah you win. In the US we mostly have well manicured lawns. LOL.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Uhhhhhhhhh - - - That's not mud - That's a Swamp!!!!! What a good mom they have to take them out for their beauty treatments!!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> I could do without the muddy dog towels


I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one that has dog towels. I have to warn the guests not to use the towels on the bottom shelf of the linen closet! (Of course, they should be able to tell they're not the human towels by all the holes in them).

Love the pictures of the mud queen! And how Harry won't go in--he reminds me of my Charlie Brown.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

What a lucky lucky guy :


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

MyHoneybunny said:


> Well, we failed miserably to find mud today!!!! I took Honey to Killerton House, near Exeter - a national trust owned property - notorious for being muddy in the woods and land surrounding it and because of that I rarely go but today.................no such thing as muddy!!!!!!!!! We set off so confident too. Pictures that follow are 1) ready to go mum! 2) Walking towards the house 3) Killerton House 4) making our way around 5) I can SMELL mud mum 6) does this count?? 7) & 8) look mud! 9) & 10) enjoying the woods 11) my boots have lots of mud....see!!! 12) & 13) more views 14) the M5 runs nearby 15) enjoying a rest 16) lovely church within the grounds - if you are getting married you can have a blessing here - only people with a connection to the house can actually marry there - awwww :smooch:


Myhoneybunny...those pictures are beautiful, thanks so much for adding them...what a gorgeous place to walk! I definitely see mud there so you did well!! The church and views are lovely...I would swap that walk for muddy fields anyday!! We have something a little similar (although not as pretty) but they charge £4 to park so we don't go often as its a bit much just to walk the dogs!!


----------

